# Ducato Service Indicator



## 105622 (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi,

I have a ducato based MH and have recently had it serviced but still have a little spanner showing – can anyone let me know how I can reset it ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## petie (Dec 9, 2007)

*sr66 spanner*

Hi SR66,what year is your van,i have a similar problem setting my 03 service indicator,i asked in a peugeot garage and the instructions were totally wrong,they were supposed to get back to me ,but it never happened.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi , have a look in your owners manual if it has a manual reset it should tell you in there. The most common way used to be press button A turn ignition on wait for the counter to count down release button A and turn of ignition. Button A is on the dash like the trip button . Another can be on the stalk for the trip on the steering column.Some vehicles now have to be put on diagnostic equipment to reset the service indicator. I hope this is of some help,Lin


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We had the same problem, our local garage reset it, apparently there are several different ways of doing it, different for different years of Fiat chassis, some have buttons to set, some have to have a numerical code put in, some need a computer connection (apparently). If a garage has done the service they should solve the problem (ours did willingly) - even if it's not a main dealer (ours is a small local. village garage).


----------



## Nogin (Nov 10, 2006)

*Ducato service indicator*

I recently posted how to do this see: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=43599


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Read your instruction manual or simply ignore spanner
Dave p


----------

